# DESERT DREAMS - DREAM SHOW 2012 CARSHOW & CONCERT..



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

*






*


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Can't wait homie had a good time lst year


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

its going to be even better this year dawg!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DA HITTA said:


> its going to be even better this year dawg!!!




:yes:


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

DJ Quik was thr lst yr who's the main event this yr homie


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

laylo67 said:


> DJ Quik was thr lst yr who's the main event this yr homie


*CONCERT WILL BE THE LATIN LEGENDS!!! KID FROST,M.C.MAGIC,AMANDA PEREZ,LIL ROB AND RODNEY O AND JOE COOLEY!!!!*


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop locking contest going down.......


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like the concert gonna be a big hit. Looking forward to being there.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Can't wait homie had a good time lst year


We probably gonna have to stay at da casino..


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY!!!!!!!!!! TODD..........


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

debo67ss said:


> We probably gonna have to stay at da casino..


Special rates for the rooms there just mention Desert Dreams Car Club


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> HEY!!!!!!!!!! TODD..........


LOL


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> We probably gonna have to stay at da casino..


Dammmm it!!! No takas


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

It's gonna be crackin!!!:drama:


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Coockie monster......


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

*T.T.T.*


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> We probably gonna have to stay at da casino..


get your room right now homie before they sell out..


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

We had a blast last year at this show.....will see u guys there homies


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

rgarcia15928 said:


> We had a blast last year at this show.....will see u guys there homies


 THANKS UNITED DREAMS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> We had a blast last year at this show.....will see u guys there homies


 THANKS HOMIES!!!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

what up dreamers?????


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

DA HITTA said:


> what up dreamers?????


What up chedda


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

*WELL ITS THAT TIME AGAIN DREAM SHOW 2012 HOPE EVERYONR CAN MAKE IT!!!!!!*


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

Rick80 said:


> *WELL ITS THAT TIME AGAIN DREAM SHOW 2012 HOPE EVERYONR CAN MAKE IT!!!!!!*


Can't wait gonna be a bomb ass time


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

It was good kicking with you guys this weekend and getting Shit straight for our show


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all pop lockers....it's going down!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be another firme one...


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fashionever (Sep 20, 2012)

It will be even better this year, yeah!


----------



## fashionever (Sep 20, 2012)

wow..TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get ready for this, it's gonna go Down...


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Come on November....


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Come on November....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

DA HITTA said:


> *
> View attachment 532684
> *



clean flyer:thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

BigMandoAZ said:


> clean flyer:thumbsup:


yeah the og homie hooked them up... lol .thanks agin mando..get your room for the show...


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

DA HITTA said:


> yeah the og homie hooked them up... lol .thanks agin mando..get your room for the show...


dont need a room bro we gonna be partying all damn night!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all pop lockers


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

how much is registration, and any idea what the room rates are? I've been always wanting to hit this show, and have never been able to.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

November just around the corner....


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

lowlinc93 said:


> how much is registration, and any idea what the room rates are? I've been always wanting to hit this show, and have never been able to.


Anybody know the room price? A club member said they checked online and there were no rooms available for nov 10...doesn't seem likely this far out...????


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

ok, I called myself, they said plenty of rooms 69.99 plus 5 for something and tax and whatever else. She said no package deals with car registration and concert though...Going to try to make it...


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

lowlinc93 said:


> ok, I called myself, they said plenty of rooms 69.99 plus 5 for something and tax and whatever else. She said no package deals with car registration and concert though...Going to try to make it...


*SORRY BRO FOR NOT GETTING BACK WITH YOU!! BEEN PRETTY BUSY IF YOU HAVE ANYMORE QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL 760-623-3232 MY NAME IS RICK. PLEASE TRY TO MAKE IT WE DO APPRETIATE YOU THANKS!!!*


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting will be there for sure. I'll call you guys tomorrow to get the Application in

Car Club Plaques and Lowrider parts for sale at this show


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rick80 said:


> *SORRY BRO FOR NOT GETTING BACK WITH YOU!! BEEN PRETTY BUSY IF YOU HAVE ANYMORE QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL 760-623-3232 MY NAME IS RICK. PLEASE TRY TO MAKE IT WE DO APPRETIATE YOU THANKS!!!*


Cool homie, I think we met in Laughlin years ago, or talked before or something, we're gonna try to take 3 rides and a few friends...


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

lowlinc93 said:


> Cool homie, I think we met in Laughlin years ago, or talked before or something, we're gonna try to take 3 rides and a few friends...


that would be coo homie if u guys can come down its going to be a good time an were having a concert an after party ..it was off the hook last years..


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DESERTDREAMS của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Any pop lockers out there? Come and get down.


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH ENTERPRISES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 323-479-2387


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

big fish said:


> BIG FISH ENTERPRISES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 323-479-2387


COOL THANKS BIG FISH ITS GONNA BE A GREAT TIME!!!!!


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

Gonna be a good show again!!!!!!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

coming up quick.. good meeting guys thank u guys for coming out...


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

the concert after are show..


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

DA HITTA said:


> the concert after are show..


ITS GOIND DOWN AT BLUEWATER CASINO MAKE SURE EVERYONE IS THERE TO PARTY DOWN WITH DESERT DREAMS CAR CLUB IT IS ALSO OUR 20TH ANNIVERSARY SO COME ON DOWN AND PARTY WITH US!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hummm something me & the members should ck. out !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> hummm something me & the members should ck. out !!!:thumbsup:


its goin to be coo homie u guys should check it out..


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

All in for this one.....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*I need your plaque in a vector or solid black with a white background of hook me up with your t-shirt printer A.S.A.P Gracias [email protected] 760-863-6865 Omar*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm: LATIN LUXURY FAM WILL B THERE !!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

This is one bad azz show R.O. Will b there again


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> This is one bad azz show R.O. Will b there again


THATS UP INDIO THANKS HOMIE!!!!! TIME TO PARTY!!!!


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

big fish said:


> BIG FISH ENTERPRISES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 323-479-2387


Big Fish, you need a wake up call, lemme know.


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> :nicoderm: LATIN LUXURY FAM WILL B THERE !!!!!
> View attachment 554268


nice bike homie...hope to see u there..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Indio123 said:


> This is one bad azz show R.O. Will b there again


Bring flyers for the Dec 2nd Toy Drive at Fantasy Springs Casino...


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

T.T.T.


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

*IN THE STREET MAGAZINE AND THE ITS CRU WILL BE COVERING ONCE AGAIN THE DESERT DREAMS SHOW! THIS SHOW IS A GREAT FAMILY AFFAIR AND ATMOSPHERE! HIGHLY RECOMMENDED FOR THE SOLO RIDER AND ALL CLUBS TO ATTEND! SEE YOU ALL THERE*​


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *IN THE STREET MAGAZINE AND THE ITS CRU WILL BE COVERING ONCE AGAIN THE DESERT DREAMS SHOW! THIS SHOW IS A GREAT FAMILY AFFAIR AND ATMOSPHERE! HIGHLY RECOMMENDED FOR THE SOLO RIDER AND ALL CLUBS TO ATTEND! SEE YOU ALL THERE*​


Thanks!! Get ready for tha after party!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> *IN THE STREET MAGAZINE AND THE ITS CRU WILL BE COVERING ONCE AGAIN THE DESERT DREAMS SHOW! THIS SHOW IS A GREAT FAMILY AFFAIR AND ATMOSPHERE! HIGHLY RECOMMENDED FOR THE SOLO RIDER AND ALL CLUBS TO ATTEND! SEE YOU ALL THERE*​



Buy 1 magazine get 25 issues for free.........


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

What da hop payout


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DDFAMILIAGRAFIX của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DA HITTA said:


> *
> View attachment 532684
> *[


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming to town for this one.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UNITED DREAMS YUMA AZ HAS THE ROOMS BOOKED AND WE READY TO ROLL


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all pop lockers...


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

*T.T.T.*


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

GETTING CLOSER!¡!!!


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

JUST A REMINDER FOR EVERYONE OMING FROM CALI TO ARIZONA... THAT ARIZONA WILL BE AN HOUR AHEAD IN TIME


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

Cars, music ,gambling ,good food and prize MONEY!! What else do we need


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

how much is the show reg and the hop reg.....can we pay day of the show?


----------



## nine4towncar (Jun 8, 2012)

808t0702 said:


> how much is the show reg and the hop reg.....can we pay day of the show?


Hit up Rick or Ricky, both numbers are on the flyer homie, its goona be a good show hope you can make it out


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

808t0702 said:


> how much is the show reg and the hop reg.....can we pay day of the show?


WHATS UP HOMIE SHOW REG AND HOP REG SAME PRICE $25 AND YES YOU CAN PAY DAY OF SHOW!!!!!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT BRO!!


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I WILL BE THERE ROLLING FROM RIALTO CA 235 MILES AWAY


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

RIDES3 said:


> I WILL BE THERE ROLLING FROM RIALTO CA 235 MILES AWAY


THANKS HOMIE SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND!!!!


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

any pay out in the hop


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

Can't wait !!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

RIDES3 said:


> I WILL BE THERE ROLLING FROM RIALTO CA 235 MILES AWAY



I will be coming from 261.81 miles away, race you there.


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

Gonna be worth the trip!! We will have some cold ones waitin!!


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

Rain or Shine?


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

The weather says shine..


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

We are here in parker ready for the show tomorrow weather is perfect


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

had a blow out tire on the road and we can't find an open tire Shop!.....i know we won't make it....sorry


----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

gcareaga said:


> Rain or Shine?


:thumbsup:


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

TTT for all the homies from DDCC.....thanks for the warm welcome and for the tight show....see you guys next year


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:Had a great time at show awesome weather...see u next year!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## nine4towncar (Jun 8, 2012)

Big nene 1 said:


> had a blow out tire on the road and we can't find an open tire Shop!.....i know we won't make it....sorry


It is what it is homie, it's all good man stuff like that happens but you where planning on coming and that was enough for us bro, sorry for the blow out, see you next your bro


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Any pics


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GOOD SHOW, GRACIAS FROM ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COACHELLA....


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who came out and supported us. !!! 
From all DD members


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

WELL EVERYONE THE WEEKEND IS OVER AND SO IS OUR SHOW!!!! JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAY CAME OUY TO SUPPORTED US AT OUR SHOW THANKS AGIAN


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Whrs the pics homie miss it this yr


----------

